# Working From Home



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, I am now working from home and have been all week per my employer. here is the back story:

My wife was thought to have a simple sinus infection, as she is prone to do this time of year, and prescribed antibiotics. OK for about a week or so, the usual, but started to digressed substantially since last Sunday. Shortness of breath, coughing, aching all over, but no high temperature. On Monday her doctor suggested she up the antibiotics to be safe and since she has been dealing with breast cancer treatments recently with a diminished immune system, she should be tested for the China bug. That was Monday, tested her Tuesday, and as of today, still waiting on the results. 

In the mean time she has not gotten better. She is weak, short of breath, and has a cough, but still no fever. In 25 years I have never seen her this sick Her temp is normal and her oxygen blood ratio is above 96 so we are thinking it's just a real bad case of the flu. This morning she is no worse but no better either. Irregardless, if she ain't better soon she is going to the emergency room, although she is fighting me tooth and nail on that. 

I am hoping to get the test results today and I am betting she is negative but who knows. I gave up medical school to be a salesman.

Working from home is easy for me since I can't see anyone and I get that it's proper till we get the results. It also allows me to take care of my wife because she is struggling to move around on her own. I would be home with either way even without the test but getting paid makes it easier. Kudos to my owner. 


A couple of prepper notes:

1) Two story houses are problematic when dealing with someone who is sick or has limited mobility. ( I knew this )

2) I had all the medical supplies needed, Thermometers, Pulse oximeters, antibiotics, over the counter meds, etc. so that was a relief.

3) I am less then enthusiastic about her Doctor. Going to change that.

4) This just reinforced what I already knew, when SHTF, you truly are on your own.

5) I married a tough old broad. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Oh crap that's a lot to deal with Prayers sent.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Praying for Mrs Prepared One!

C'mon Girl time to get medieval on this crud and chase it away!...The sickness crud not the old crud you married! :vs_lol:

Your friend,

Slippy! :vs_wave:



Prepared One said:


> Well, I am now working from home and have been all week per my employer. here is the back story:
> 
> My wife was thought to have a simple sinus infection, as she is prone to do this time of year, and prescribed antibiotics. Ok for about a week or so, the usual, but started to digressed substantially since since last Sunday. Shortness of breath, coughing, aching all over, but no high temperature. On Monday her doctor suggested she up the antibiotics to be safe and since she has been dealing with breast cancer treatments recently with a diminished immune system, she should be tested for the China bug. That was Monday, tested her Tuesday, and as of today, still waiting on the results.
> 
> ...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Praying for Mrs Prepared One!
> 
> C'mon Girl time to get medieval on this crud and chase it away!...The sickness crud not the old crud you married! :vs_lol:
> 
> ...


She's a fighter for sure.

Thanks my friend.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Our prayers for your house hold.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hang in there, lady!

What am I saying? She survives Prepared One; a virus ain't nothing compared to that.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Prayers for sure. Keep us posted!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> Hang in there, lady!
> 
> What am I saying? She survives Prepared One; a virus ain't nothing compared to that.


That's what she said! She told me yesterday I survived you I will survive this. :vs_lol:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Prayers upward bound my friend.

I'm sure she will be back kicking your ass within a few days.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

God bless you both. May her recovery be speedy.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> A couple of prepper notes:
> 
> 1) Two story houses are problematic when dealing with someone who is sick or has limited mobility. ( I knew this )
> 
> ...


6) Your ass is grass when she gets back on her feet and takes it all out on you. You will be forced to live full time in the garage and around the pool drinkin' and grillin'

7) The Watchman always stands in prayer (even when you ain't) for you and yours.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> 6) Your ass is grass when she gets back on her feet and takes it all out on you. You will be forced to live full time in the garage and around the pool drinkin' and grillin'
> 
> 7) The Watchman always stands in prayer (even when you ain't) for you and yours.


As one nasty and as mean a son-of-a-bitch as I can be when provoked, she is always able to back me into a corner and she knows it. She is my kryptonite. All it takes is one look.:vs_smile: She will banish me to drinkin' and grillin' soon enough I suspect.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> As one nasty and as mean a son-of-a-bitch as I can be when provoked, she is always able to back me into a corner and she knows it. She is my kryptonite. All it takes is one look.:vs_smile: She will banish me to drinkin' and grillin' soon enough I suspect.


Its a heavy burden and hard life, but somebody's got to do it! :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Man.. prayers sent your way for you both.. 

Your wife for kicking the shit our of the Chinese virus...

And you for call her an OLD broad...

Seriously, let us know and you’re in our thoughts.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> Man.. prayers sent your way for you both..
> 
> Your wife for kicking the shit our of the Chinese virus...
> 
> ...


Are you kidding, I would never call her an old broad to her face. I am crazy, not stupid. :tango_face_wink:

Thanks for the prayers and thoughts, all of you. It's been a long hard week.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Just now saw this. Praying hard on this end. As Annie say kindly keep us posted Thanks.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Speaking on working from home the Lord got me riled up to start an online non denominational Church. Its on Fake Book and called "Christianity What to you think?" Yall come. Its always open. Got some praying machines assembled ready to do battle with the Devil. Also enough heathen devil dogs to have somebody to argue with and try to help drag back from the flames. lol.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Speaking on working from home the Lord got me riled up to start an online non denominational Church. Its on Fake Book and called *"Christianity **What do you think?" *Yall come. Its always open. Got some praying machines assembled ready to do battle with the Devil. Also enough heathen devil dogs to have somebody to argue with and try to help drag back from the flames. lol.


I fixed your typo above .... I popped in your church early this morning and found the doors open and the experience quite refreshing. Thanks for the invite! :vs_clap:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, after pouring a bunch of NyQuil down Missy Ann's throat last night she got some sleep, not a lot but a few hours straight through. Her cough has subsided a lot but she is still having trouble catching her breath and is very weak. No word on her test yet but I think I am going to make calls this morning. With no Temperature and good blood oxygen content we're both confident it's not the China bug, just a nasty flu. It will be one week tomorrow with this crud, if I don't see some improvement, or it gets worse, by tomorrow, I am dragging Missy's happy ass to the emergency room, kicking and screaming if need be. 

Meanwhile, I stand watch.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Load her up with zinc, D and C....

If that doesn’t work.. Vodka worked for me. LOL


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

I hope she gets better quickly, Prayers sent


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Well, after pouring a bunch of NyQuil down Missy Ann's throat last night she got some sleep, not a lot but a few hours straight through. Her cough has subsided a lot but she is still having trouble catching her breath and is very weak. No word on her test yet but I think I am going to make calls this morning. With no Temperature and good blood oxygen content we're both confident it's not the China bug, just a nasty flu. It will be one week tomorrow with this crud, if I don't see some improvement, or it gets worse, by tomorrow, I am dragging Missy's happy ass to the emergency room, kicking and screaming if need be.
> 
> Meanwhile, I stand watch.


Thinking of you both. Hope all is well. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Annie said:


> Thinking of you both. Hope all is well. :tango_face_smile:


Thanks Annie.

Well, I had to pull the trigger early this morning and take her to the emergency room. She was getting worse and I decided I was fighting a loosing battle. She fought me tooth and nail but it had to be done. I was right too. She has more issues then the flu. Her liver is not functioning correctly and her kidneys are shutting down. Add a touch of pneumonia and she is a sick girl. Doc says it's probably from all the meds and treatments from breast cancer. My question is why the hell didn't her regular doctors catch this? They wouldn't let me go up to her room and I can't see her. That's really pissing me off. I couldn't get past the check in which was located just outside the main trauma check in and waiting area. Not a soul in the place.

Interesting, no cars in the lots or parking garages. I have been in some emergency rooms in my day, both as the takee and as the taken, and this was strange. They are usually controlled chaos with people going every different direction but his was very methodical very quite. Although, this wasn't Ben Taub Trauma center. They check you in one at a time and then you are gone. Strange.

For now, I sit and wait. That is till tomorrow morning, I invade the hospital tomorrow morning. :devil:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> Thanks Annie.
> 
> Well, I had pull the trigger this early this morning and take her to the emergency room. She was getting worse and I decided I was fighting a loosing battle. She fought me tooth and nail but it had to be done. I was right too. She has more issues then the flu. Her liver is not functioning correctly and her kidneys are shutting down. Add a touch of pneumonia and she is a sick girl. Doc says it's probably from all the meds and treatments from breast cancer. My question is why the hell didn't her regular doctors catch this? They wouldn't let me go up to her room and I can't see her. That's really pissing me off. I couldn't get past the check in which was located just outside the main trauma check in and waiting area. Not a soul in the place.
> 
> ...


Keep us informed of what is happening. You are both in our prayers.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> I fixed your typo above .... I popped in your church early this morning and found the doors open and the experience quite refreshing. Thanks for the invite! :vs_clap:


Mighty glad you showed up. Come give us a sermontette any time..or just say say. We are ultra non denominational. Just appointed a Methodist Preacher as an Elder to keep me straight. He says I sound angry and should quit bad mouthing other denominations and cults. I'm trying lol. Its hard to do. Trying to decide to put up with the IRS bs or tell them to shove it like the Fundy Baptists. They say the guvment has zero business with its nose in Chruch and I lean that wasy myself. Any opinions? lol.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Well, after pouring a bunch of NyQuil down Missy Ann's throat last night she got some sleep, not a lot but a few hours straight through. Her cough has subsided a lot but she is still having trouble catching her breath and is very weak. No word on her test yet but I think I am going to make calls this morning. With no Temperature and good blood oxygen content we're both confident it's not the China bug, just a nasty flu. It will be one week tomorrow with this crud, if I don't see some improvement, or it gets worse, by tomorrow, I am dragging Missy's happy ass to the emergency room, kicking and screaming if need be.
> 
> Meanwhile, I stand watch.


Prayers up. Watch that Nyquil. Full of acetemenaphene Tylenol. Too much can zonk a liver. At bedtime rub soles of feet with Vicks and wear socks. Really opens up a stuffy head. Sippng red wine or grape juice is a good anti viral strategy. Whiskey honey and lemon for cough and good sleep. Keep us posted.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Thanks Annie.
> 
> Well, I had pull the trigger this early this morning and take her to the emergency room. She was getting worse and I decided I was fighting a loosing battle. She fought me tooth and nail but it had to be done. I was right too. She has more issues then the flu. Her liver is not functioning correctly and her kidneys are shutting down. Add a touch of pneumonia and she is a sick girl. Doc says it's probably from all the meds and treatments from breast cancer. My question is why the hell didn't her regular doctors catch this? They wouldn't let me go up to her room and I can't see her. That's really pissing me off. I couldn't get past the check in which was located just outside the main trauma check in and waiting area. Not a soul in the place.
> 
> ...


Good luck my friend, and know I am with you in prayers and thoughts.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Just a quick update. I finally got hold of the nurse in her ICU and she had another bad night. But they are going to do a procedure to relieve the stress in her abdomen this afternoon. That should relieve the pain and then they can look closer at her liver issue. They think it's Cirrhosis brought on by her cancer meds. She is not a drinker so I guess that makes sense. I am frustrated beyond belief that she is in the hospital, alone and afraid, and I can't be there. :vs_mad: They still wont allow me in. 

The nurse also did say that although she tested negative for the China bug the tests have proven to be unreliable and that they will keep testing. She then suggested that until they are sure, I stay home. BULL SHIT! :vs_mad::vs_mad:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Just a quick update. I finally got hold of the nurse in her ICU and she had another bad night. But they are going to do a procedure to relieve the stress in her abdomen this afternoon. That should relieve the pain and then they can look closer at her liver issue. They think it's Cirrhosis brought on by her cancer meds. She is not a drinker so I guess that makes sense. I am frustrated beyond belief that she is in the hospital, alone and afraid, and I can't be there. :vs_mad: They still wont allow me in.
> 
> The nurse also did say that although she tested negative the tests have proven to be unreliable and that they will keep testing. She then suggested that until they are sure, I stay home. BULL SHIT! :vs_mad::vs_mad:


That ain't right to not let you be with her.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> That ain't right to not let you be with her.


Yeah Hawg, it's majorly pissing me off.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Just a quick update. I finally got hold of the nurse in her ICU and she had another bad night. But they are going to do a procedure to relieve the stress in her abdomen this afternoon. That should relieve the pain and then they can look closer at her liver issue. They think it's Cirrhosis brought on by her cancer meds. She is not a drinker so I guess that makes sense. I am frustrated beyond belief that she is in the hospital, alone and afraid, and I can't be there. :vs_mad: They still wont allow me in.
> 
> The nurse also did say that although she tested negative the tests have proven to be unreliable and that they will keep testing. She then suggested that until they are sure, I stay home. BULL SHIT! :vs_mad::vs_mad:


I'm a little slow this week neighbor, if ya need an extra hand to take names and kick some ass down there ... let me know.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> I'm a little slow this week neighbor, if ya need an extra hand to take names and kick some ass down there ... let me know.


Understood my friend and I appreciate it. For now they have been forthcoming with information so I sit and wait. It will be better when I get a chance to talk with her after the procedure this afternoon. I just want to be with her and reassure her. It ain't right this damn China bug shit.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

You got her to where she needs to be right now: the hospital, and you'll be there for her when she gets out. That's the important thing. I'll ask the good nuns to be praying for Ann in Texas. God bless.


----------



## Green Lilly (Nov 8, 2018)

I am sorry to hear this @Prepared One and will be praying for your wife's speedy recovery.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Hang in there. Praying for her.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Understood my friend and I appreciate it. For now they have been forthcoming with information so I sit and wait. It will be better when I get a chance to talk with her after the procedure this afternoon. I just want to be with her and reassure her. It ain't right this damn China bug shit.





Piratesailor said:


> Hang in there. Paying for her.


The folks on this site are unbeatable. I knew someone here would step up with their checkbook. Prepared One send the bill to Piratesailor, I believe he is down closer on the gulf coast line. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Praying too...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am actually supposed to talk with a doctor today so I hope to at least know more about what's happening. In the mean time I am working from the house. I appreciate you guys and all the well wishes.:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

More prayers for you both! Stay strong and don't bash any idiots at the hospital!!! (Unless there are no witnesses and no cameras!)



Prepared One said:


> I am actually supposed to talk with a doctor today so I hope to at least know more about what's happening. In the mean time I am working from the house. I appreciate you guys and all the well wishes.:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> More prayers for you both! Stay strong and don't bash any idiots at the hospital!!! (Unless there are no witnesses and no cameras!)


My mother-in-law told me yesterday not to do anything stupid like try to force my way in, that I won't be much good to her daughter while I am sitting in jail. OK, first time in my life I am considering anything my mother-in-law says. I am only considering, she is after all, still just my mother-in-law. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

3 days and I have not seen or heard from my wife! Frustrating. Today they are going to put her on Dialysis to see if the can't clean things up. They are convinced this is all tied to her liver. After Dialysis I am hoping she will be coherent enough that I can at least speak with her. 

As I understand it this is SOP in every hospital across the country. How can they think it is good for the patient's well being and recovery keeping them from seeing their family and friends while sick. Isolation can't be conducive to a quick recovery. Scared, alone, and being treated by people wearing space suits with no one you know holding your hand, no one there to let you know your loved, no offering encouragement. I grow more frustrated by the day.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> 3 days and I have not seen or heard from my wife! Frustrating. Today they are going to put her on Dialysis to see if the can't clean things up. They are convinced this is all tied to her liver. After Dialysis I am hoping she will be coherent enough that I can at least speak with her.
> 
> As I understand it this is SOP in every hospital across the country. How can they think it is good for the patient's well being and recovery keeping them from seeing their family and friends while sick. Isolation can't be conducive to a quick recovery. Scared, alone, and being treated by people wearing space suits with no one you know holding your hand, no one there to let you know your loved, no offering encouragement. I grow more frustrated by the day.


 I don't know how you are keeping your composer Id be going ballistic by now!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> I don't know how you are keeping your composer Id be going ballistic by now!


Believe me when I tell you It's hard to keep it under control. I am not used to sitting on my hands and having to cool my jets. I am one to attack problems. That's what I do at work and in my personal life. Always have. But, as my Mother-in-Law and my Dad said, I can't do her any good sitting in jail. I try to keep busy and call the nurse at the hospital about 15 times an hour for updates. I have even tried the sales approach and negotiate a protocol where I could visit her. No dice, but I'll keep trying! I figure they will get her well and out of there just to stop me from pestering them 24/7 if nothing else. :devil:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Prayers.



> Dear Annie,
> 
> Please let him know we will be praying very specially for Ann and also for him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Annie said:


> Prayers.


Thanks Annie. She is still in ICU but is comfortable and stable, so they say. (I hold on to the small battles won) I don't know the long term prognosis yet.

Her liver is the root of all the problems. Her kidneys are working noe but not as well as they should and they now think there is a blockage and are going to insert a tube to try and unblock it. That will go a long way in getting her some relief, they say. If the tube doesn't work then we may be looking at surgery. The goal is to get her cognoscente and aware, get her blood cleaned out so they can turn their attention on her liver.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Thanks Annie. She is still in ICU but is comfortable and stable, so they say. (I hold on to the small battles won) I don't know the long term prognosis yet.
> 
> Her liver is the root of all the problems. Her kidneys are working noe but not as well as they should and they now think there is a blockage and are going to insert a tube to try and unblock it. That will go a long way in getting her some relief, they say. If the tube doesn't work then we may be looking at surgery. The goal is to get her cognoscente and aware, get her blood cleaned out so they can turn their attention on her liver.


Okay. I'll let them know. God bless.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Son of a gun, when it rains it pours. I have been there brother. And like you, my hands are not for sitting on, and my mouth is not for holding back words. An Action Man does not do well when patience is called for. Hold down the fort, and keep good notes. After this all clears up, the bills willm start rolling, and that will be future issues, even with reasonably good insurance. You have friends here, reach out as needed.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Just a quick update. I finally got hold of the nurse in her ICU and she had another bad night. But they are going to do a procedure to relieve the stress in her abdomen this afternoon. That should relieve the pain and then they can look closer at her liver issue. They think it's Cirrhosis brought on by her cancer meds. She is not a drinker so I guess that makes sense. I am frustrated beyond belief that she is in the hospital, alone and afraid, and I can't be there. :vs_mad: They still wont allow me in.
> 
> The nurse also did say that although she tested negative for the China bug the tests have proven to be unreliable and that they will keep testing. She then suggested that until they are sure, I stay home. BULL SHIT! :vs_mad::vs_mad:


Thanks for the update. Prayers refreshed. Hang in there.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Any update today?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> Any update today?


Yes, I figured I would give you guys a break. Thanks for asking. They are doing dialysis as we speak. Trying to get her blood cleaned up so they can concentrate on the liver. They think the medications are the culprit for the Liver siroccos but I am wondering why with all the blood she has had taken over the last several months for the cancer thing, why it is wasn't found earlier. They haven't answered that question yet. She has a partial blockage in her intestines unrelated to the liver we didn't know about, so they are trying to get that resolved. She is feisty! Somehow over night she managed to pull out the tube down her nose to relieve the pressure her abdomen, even tho she is restrained for her own good. (Good Girl!)

In the mean time, they will do the dialysis and I wait. They did consent to me coming down tomorrow to talk with them about me getting to see her. I am on the very edge, but hanging on.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for the update!!! Wow. She’s tough! I do hope they get it under control. Even better if you can see her. That alone will help both of you.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Yes, I figured I would give you guys a break. Thanks for asking. They are doing dialysis as we speak. Trying to get her blood cleaned up so they can concentrate on the liver. They think the medications are the culprit for the Liver siroccos but I am wondering why with all the blood she has had taken over the last several months for the cancer thing, why it is wasn't found earlier. They haven't answered that question yet. She has a partial blockage in her intestines unrelated to the liver we didn't know about, so they are trying to get that resolved. She is feisty! Somehow over night she managed to pull out the tube down her nose to relieve the pressure her abdomen, even tho she is restrained for her own good. (Good Girl!)
> 
> In the mean time, they will do the dialysis and I wait. They did consent to me coming down tomorrow to talk with them about me getting to see her. I am on the very edge, but hanging on.


Prepared One, I dunno if you ever read this book. It was one I remember reading to my kids.









Here's a possible new title for these "difficult" times. _Right?!_


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

These are hard days. I want to thank everyone for their well wishes and concern over the past couple of weeks. This has been a struggle and It is greatly appreciated.

Sadly however, I lost the love of my life a few days ago. According to the doctors, their were 4 of them, there was nothing more that could be done for her but make her as comfortable as possible with what time she had. We have had numerous conversations over the years about this and it was her strong wish that she not be kept on life support and be pain free. After the doctors advised me that she they could insure she feel no pain, I asked that the support be withdrawn. At that time the hospital NAZIS finally relented and allowed me and a select few family members to see her. I was at least allowed to stay with her the 2 days before she passed and was with her in her final moments. I can only hope I said in those two days everything I should have said to her in these past 25 years. I hope that on some level, she knows I loved and cherished her, and I always will.

My pain is only eased in the knowledge that she is at peace now and with her god. 

As for me, time is my friend. I'll remember to breathe and put one foot in front of the other. I will keep her in my heart and my memories, I will carry on as she would have wanted.

Thank you again guys for all your support.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@PreparedOne such sad news. There are no words, you know that already. You're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> These are hard days. I want to thank everyone for their well wishes and concern over the past couple of weeks. This has been a struggle and It is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Sadly however, I lost the love of my life a few days ago. According to the doctors, their were 4 of them, there was nothing more that could be done for her but make her as comfortable as possible with what time she had. We have had numerous conversations over the years about this and it was her strong wish that she not be kept on life support and be pain free. After the doctors advised me that she they could insure she feel no pain, I asked that the support be withdrawn. At that time the hospital NAZIS finally relented and allowed me and a select few family members to see her. I was at least allowed to stay with her the 2 days before she passed and was with her in her final moments. I can only hope I said in those two days everything I should have said to her in these past 25 years. I hope that on some level, she knows I loved and cherished her, and I always will.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry for your loss my friend. I can't even imagine what you're going through. You will still be in my prayers.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Sad sad day Im very sorry to hear this. 

Prayers to you and extended family for the strength you will need to endure the loss of your wife.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

OMG!! Starting to weep........


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> OMG!! Starting to weep........


Yes

Heart breaking.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Words can’t express how sorry I am to read this news. I’m thinking and praying for you both as well as your family. 

Stay strong and you’re right, time is your friend but in the mean time, it’s hard.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I am truly saddened by the news of your wife passing. I m here for you anytime and anywhere, you just need to ask my friend.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I appreciate all of you. Thanks for your thoughts and prayers. I am fortunate in that this was discussed and planned years ago so the details are easy. Now, I go about the healing process as best I can. I keep busy, I stay focused.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@Prepared One

I just read the horrible news and I am truly sorry and heartbroken for you. May God look over you and your dear Love.

My sincerest sincerest prayers.

Slippy


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I can’t imagine the pain, no matter how prepared you were. Prayers for you, Brother.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

My family has always honored our fallen over memorial day. I will pray that you continue to remember every little smile, laugh, and detail, and forget every little regret you may have. Continuing to tell others and your grand kids etc, the story of your wife will help keep her memory going well after we depart. 

My deepest condolences sir.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I can't thank you guys enough for your thoughts and prayers, I appreciate it greatly.


----------

